# Look at this little guy



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

http://photos.petfinder.com/photos/US/OH/OH193/24444601/OH193.24444601-1-x.jpg
He's on pet finder,and he came from.a hoarding situation in my area. There were 16(I think) Maltese rescued. He's a cutie named Devon.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

He is so cute! That look in his eyes is just like Bella....I bet he would be a wonderful spunky little guy!


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Oh my I wish I could have him  x


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh he's cute!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

He is sooo cute. Thank goodness they were rescued, he will be adopted in no time.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Awwh I hope he finds the forever home soon 


Sent from Kat's iPad


----------

